
VR interested people needed to help with my research - sallyh
https://www.surveymonkey.de/r/360_VR_Sally
======
sallyh
Hey everyone,

I am writing my bachelor thesis on repeated immersion in 360° experiences and
the aspects that influence user perception towards these experiences. I'd be
very grateful if you could answer my survey, it won't take up more than 3-5
minutes of your time and it is absolutely anonymous.

Thank you!

